# Red Clover. Edible and Healthy!



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

In the spring time, the roadsides along the way to work are adorned with red clover, as are the grassy areas around the airfield. They are found across the U.S. and Canada, and they are often overlooked for more than just pretty flowers and cover vegetation that infuses nitrogen back into the ground.

Not only do they contain anti-cancer properties, they also help clean out the spleen.

Red Clover: An Edible Plant that Packs a Punch - Mom Prepares


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Bees also love clover.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

When I was a kid, we used to nibble on the blossoms all the time, grew up on a farm so we had a lot of red and white clover and alfalfa, as well as a few honey bee trees.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rstanek said:


> When I was a kid, we used to nibble on the blossoms all the time, grew up on a farm so we had a lot of red and white clover and alfalfa, as well as a few honey bee trees.


Same here.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Have 10 acres of clover planted in the field. I use mine to attract other fine eatables like deer.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Clover stem hanging from my mouth out on a dusty second base. Brings back some good childhood memories.

Here are some other wild foods:

Edible Wild Plants: 19 Wild Plants You Can Eat to Survive in the Wild | The Art of Manliness


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Red clover makes a delicious jelly too. Pick the heads and steep in boiling water, strain and process like a normal jelly. Delicious!


----------

